

Apple, Google, Facebook, Yahoo deny giving NSA, FBI 'direct access' to servers - gridscomputing
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_23406864/apple-denies-giving-government-direct-access-servers

======
bifrost
This is a travesty, wth!

